# raise the transom



## redrunner (Feb 10, 2011)

Finish a cool mod to my 16 alumicraft jon....got a new motor long shaft and did a transom raise/modification to my boat. Turn out great and made it into a long shaft now.


----------



## bulldog (Feb 10, 2011)

pics?


----------



## redrunner (Feb 10, 2011)

I could not find any input or ideas, so do the next best thing...start into the reconstruction and see how it goes and adjust on the fly..... 

I started by removing the old transom wood, laminated a new piece together the same size as the old. Then I made a visit to the local sheet metal shop for some sheet aluminum. I picked up a piece of 1/8 to fit on both sides of the new wooden transom. I basically sandwiched the wood between the new plates of 1/8 sheet. I cut the sheet to better fit the inside of the boat and the other was designed the same as the exterior of the transom. Then I made a cap to go over the entire top of the new transom. 1/8 exterior, plywood replacement, old transom and finally the new 1/8 interior transom. Next I put corner bracing back in from the sides up the new angled cap and had them weld that in at the same time. I made one mistake that I would change. I tapered up with gussets from the back corners to the center where the motor is clamped. I made this section about 20 inches wide for the motor. If I had to do it again I would try to keep the transom the same height all the way across. 

Finally came the welding fun. I have the sheet metal shop weld it because I don't have a spool gun. It was about 1200 for the total repair with external pods as well, good or bad the motor fit and worked good. I wish I had had them make the pods bigger. I will get some pics as soon as the snow melts off.


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Feb 11, 2011)

This is how I raised my transom on a 14Ft Seaking.....

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15880


----------

